# red neck dust collector



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

take a cheep square window fan turn it to blow away from you, place 1in.x20inx20in air return filter on back side of fan. works real good while hand sanding on table with power sanders. later, ps remember mama today!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 2 set up like that.


----------



## Mike1961 (Feb 19, 2014)

*If the fan fits!*

I always known I was a little red. 
Works for me!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

my "shop" is in my garage ... i use 2 or 3 box fans to blow the sawdust that my router kicks up out onto the driveway.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 2 box fans with filters on one side of my small shop and a third fan across the room blowing towards the other 2 fans. Works pretty good.


----------



## idioms (Nov 14, 2013)

May I use this to collect dust from my house too? please assist.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

You bet. It does get a little noisy!


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've use one for years, here's a pic. I use two filters, a washable unit and a 3M unit.

One of the nice features is that you can easily take it to another work location. I patched and sanded some drywall and this unit was right there.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

bowdean, if I'm reading you correctly, you are pulling all that stuff right over the fan motor. I use a box fan but have the AC filter on the inlet side. Surprising how much sawdust, etc., that it collects.


----------



## Aurum (Aug 14, 2014)

This a brilliant out of the box solution to excess dust above and beyond your vacuum assisted router or sander. From the wife and other important members of the house point of view you are being proactive and reducing the cleaning time after a in-house alteration.



TTFN Aurum


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmmm... Think this would work to help clear out the fumes in the garage after applying finish? Sometimes I'd want to close the garage door but the garage has a window that I could maybe mount something like this to... It goes to the patio though so I guess I need to make sure no one is out there cooking etc. but that would probably be me anyway.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure, if you put a big screen of activated charcoal in front of it..........




kryptix said:


> Hmmm... Think this would work to help clear out the fumes in the garage after applying finish? Sometimes I'd want to close the garage door but the garage has a window that I could maybe mount something like this to... It goes to the patio though so I guess I need to make sure no one is out there cooking etc. but that would probably be me anyway.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

If this is a standard fiberglass filter, I'm guessing it's good for about fifty microns. In short, it's like the dust pump I had sitting in my shop, until I swapped the two bags for one micron filters.

This is handy for helping to clean the air, but still leaves the most dangerous stuff flying around. As such, if you could use it in conjunction with other things, all the better. Those things said, every little bit helps.


----------



## fast freddy (Aug 30, 2015)

hey thanks for posting the picture, I'm going to build one just like yours thanks.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

idioms said:


> May I use this to collect dust from my house too? please assist.


Of course! It works even better if you use a gas powered leaf blower to stir the dust up while the fan is running so the filter will have more to collect.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

About once each year I put a big fan in the doorway and use a leaf blower in the shop. 

-- Rick M


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been using this one for several years. I have it sitting on the table adjacent to the table saw, and in the same area as where I use the router.

I also have a dust collector and a an air filtering unit hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife solver the problem for me. I don't cut, sand, etc in the Garage. Gets done outside, or not at all.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I use two box fans with filters on the In side on one side of my shop. I have a third fan with no filter on the other side of my shop that blows towards the filtered fans.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ooops*

Back in the day, my only dust handling was by way of two squirrel cages I installed in my shop wall.

Because the shop was heated by wood, I tried to keep it pretty clean and would do this by opening the door, turning on both fans and running my electric leaf blower. 

Other than having to secure light things, this did a good job of voiding my shop of dust. However, one day I did this, then opened the main door. When I did, it looked like the entire neighborhood was covered in dust.

I only did it at night after that.



wormil said:


> About once each year I put a big fan in the doorway and use a leaf blower in the shop.
> 
> -- Rick M


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

The box fan with a filter is a good step and useful for capturing some local dust during house renovations/repairs. However, an improved solution is a used furnace blower mounted in a box/frame that holds pleated furnace filters. This configuration will handle a lot more air than a box fan or one of those ceiling mount air filters.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

SWMBO saw that on TV. It works! I hold the filter in place with a bungee cord stretched from side to side.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I built a simple case from off cuts and scraps of wood. Pocket hole joinery for the outer case and filter support baffle. The corner braces, baffle and spacers are held in place with 18 gauge brads. #6 x 1/2" wood screws secure the fan in place. I placed a strip of scrap wood on top of the case when I drilled the through holes. I used this to transfer the hole locations to a rafter tie. Two 1/4 x 2" lag screws and washers hold this to the rafter tie. The spacers create a very firm friction fit for the 3M pleated filter element. I have this mounted above and to the right of my table saw to capture the fines that get away from the saws dust collection.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I added a timer to my ******* air cleaner, so it can run 15-20 minutes after I quit for the day....
$14.50 at good 'ole Amazon......


----------



## ejgoerner (Jan 31, 2013)

i get to use the garage to wood working and use a back pack blower(gas powered) to blow all in the driveway and yard. It gets all the dust off my kids toys


----------

